# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - talvi 2020

## 401

Ylioppilaskylän linjoilla 50, 51, 53 ja 54 on näkynyt uusia Volvo 7700 -autoja. Samannäköisiä kuin 8900, led-valot ja kaikki. Mutta oranssit linjakilvet; ei valkoiset kuten SL 66:ssa.

TuKL 46 / YXA-946
TuKL 47 / YXA-947
TuKL 48 / YXA-948
TuKL 49 / YXA-949

----------


## Eppu

> Ylioppilaskylän linjoilla 50, 51, 53 ja 54 on näkynyt uusia Volvo 7700 -autoja. Samannäköisiä kuin 8900, led-valot ja kaikki. Mutta oranssit linjakilvet; ei valkoiset kuten SL 66:ssa.
> 
> TuKL 46 / YXA-946
> TuKL 47 / YXA-947
> TuKL 48 / YXA-948
> TuKL 49 / YXA-949


Hieman pieleen meni tuo kuvaus, sillä nämä ovat ihan Volvo 8908RLE -telibusseja, samaa mallia on Turussa ja muualla ennestäänkin runsaasti.

https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/...uu/tukl_49.jpg

----------


## 401

Ok, uskon. Tietoni perustui kaverini viestiin jossa hän matkusti 46:lla. Sisällä näytössä pyöri teksti *Volvo Polska Volvo 7700*.

Tuo tuollainen esitystapa on kyllä tuttu, olen nähnyt sen useita kertoja 8900-autoissa, mutta mikä ihme selittää 7700-numeron käytön, kun kyseessä on 8900? Onkohan näytöllä väärän auton ohjelmisto?

----------


## Eppu

> Ok, uskon. Tietoni perustui kaverini viestiin jossa hän matkusti 46:lla. Sisällä näytössä pyöri teksti *Volvo Polska Volvo 7700*.
> 
> Tuo tuollainen esitystapa on kyllä tuttu, olen nähnyt sen useita kertoja 8900-autoissa, mutta mikä ihme selittää 7700-numeron käytön, kun kyseessä on 8900? Onkohan näytöllä väärän auton ohjelmisto?


Sinänsä erikoista kun 7700 -mallia ei ole tietääkseni valmistettu enää noin 8-9 vuoteen. Mistä lie moinen sitten jäänyt kummittelemaan...?

----------


## Driver200

> Sinänsä erikoista kun 7700 -mallia ei ole tietääkseni valmistettu enää noin 8-9 vuoteen. Mistä lie moinen sitten jäänyt kummittelemaan...?


Tämä on kyllä mielenkiintoista. Kuulin, että Omnibuslinjen Habo-Hjo AB :lla, Ruotsissa on vastaavanlainen sisäkilven teksti uudessa Volvo 8900 :ssä, siinä tosin lukee ihan 8900.  :Smile:

----------


## 401

Linjoille 90 ja 92 tulee uusia vuoroja Telakan pohjoisportilta. https://www.foli.fi/fi/uusia-iltap%C...ohjoisportilta

----------


## bussitietäjä

Turussa harkitaan käteisen rahan käyttökieltoa busseihin
https://www.is.fi/turun-seutu/art-2000006446858.html

----------


## Waltsu

> Linjoille 90 ja 92 tulee uusia vuoroja Telakan pohjoisportilta. https://www.foli.fi/fi/uusia-iltap%C...ohjoisportilta


Tämä kokeilu loppui lyhyeen - viimeiset vuorot ajettiin 28.2.

----------


## 401

> Tämä kokeilu loppui lyhyeen - viimeiset vuorot ajettiin 28.2.


Kävin matkustamassa viimeisenä päivänä reitin 90:llä  :Smile:

----------


## eemeli113

TLO on ostanut Savonlinjalta osuuden TLO:sta ja siihen kuuluvat autot. Tästä päivästä lähtien Savonlinja ei aja TLO:n voittamissa sopimuksissa. Muuten SL:n liikenne jatkuu Turussa normaalisti.

----------


## rane

Savonlinjan osuus TLO:sta oli 13,6%. Nyt kaikki linja-autoliikenne on vain Savonlinja Oy:n hoidossa.

----------


## kuukanko

Saapi nähdä, ottaako Savonlinja jatkossa itsenäisesti osaa sellaisiin kilpailutuksiin, joihin se on aiemmin tarjonnut osana TLO:ta, vai hankittiinko myynnillä vain rahaa kassaan.

----------


## MB1

Mites noi P1..P3. Eikös SL voittanut kilpailun ?
Tutkan mukaan ajaa edellee V-S bussip.

----------


## eemeli113

> Mites noi P1..P3. Eikös SL voittanut kilpailun ?
> Tutkan mukaan ajaa edellee V-S bussip.


Alkamispäivä oli ilmoitettu pöytäkirjoissa todella sekavasti. Se alkaa vasta 1.7.2020.

----------


## MB1

Onkos kellään tietoa mitä auoja SL:ltä siirtyi TLO:lle ?

----------


## eemeli113

> Onkos kellään tietoa mitä auoja SL:ltä siirtyi TLO:lle ?


TLO:n omistamat Citywidet ja vuoden 2007 Scala-sarjasta neljä autoa.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

402, 403, 404, 828, 829, 830 ja 832.

----------

